# Speedcubing in Massachusetts



## Ben GP (Jan 24, 2011)

Any cubers in Massachusetts? I'm in Newton


----------



## LewisJ (Jan 24, 2011)

in b4 MIT Cube Club


----------



## Specs112 (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm in Hamilton


----------



## y3k9 (Jan 24, 2011)

Is this some sort of coridinated troll attack? DX


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jan 24, 2011)

http://www.cubingusa.com/cubers.php

This might be helpful.


----------



## choza244 (Jan 24, 2011)

y3k9 said:


> Is this some sort of coridinated troll attack? DX


I was thinking exactly the same


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 24, 2011)

y3k9 said:


> Is this some sort of coridinated troll attack? DX


 
I kind want to make one...


----------



## y3k9 (Jan 24, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> I kind want to make one...


Go for it, make your own thread.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 24, 2011)

y3k9 said:


> Go for it, make your own thread.


 
I'll get banned.


----------



## Fullforce (Dec 19, 2012)

*Cubers in Framingham, Massachusetts?*

Any cubers in Framingham Mass. Just curious, my first semester here and I'm basically the only one on campus that can speed solve a cube


----------



## BlueDevil (Dec 19, 2012)

Not from framingham, but there are a fair amount of cubers in Massachusetts. If I were you, i would try to create a Rubik's Cube club or try to get some other friends to get into speedcubing. And you should also attend the next Boston competition at either MIT or Harvard (the dates have not yet been announced though.


----------



## Bob (Dec 19, 2012)

BlueDevil said:


> Not from framingham, but there are a fair amount of cubers in Massachusetts. If I were you, i would try to create a Rubik's Cube club or try to get some other friends to get into speedcubing. And you should also attend the next Boston competition at either MIT or Harvard (the dates have not yet been announced though.


...but they will be announced soon! :x


----------



## Fullforce (Dec 19, 2012)

Trust me, I plan on going to Harvard and MIT next year. I need to see if I can get a 25 3x3 average haha, Big step XD. But from what I see, not a lot of people are around here are into cubing. Framingham is in a weird place too far away from Boston to be convenient and located on a freaking hill haha


----------



## speedcubermicah (Sep 13, 2013)

Hello, I am helping to plan an official competition that will be happening on November 23rd in Quispamsis, New Brunswick, Canada. (which is only about 7 hours away!!) (20 minutes outside of Saint John). I was just wondering how many of you from this area would be interested?

Send me an email or inbox me if you're interested at all, I will keep you up to date when more details come out and let you know when online registration is up!

-Micah Stairs


----------



## BlueDevil (Sep 14, 2013)

That's the date of an already scheduled, official competition in Lexington, MA. If you are looking for northeast US competitors to attend the competition, you might want to consider another date. If you do, I invite you to come to the Lexington Fall 2013 competition.


----------



## koops8 (Apr 25, 2014)

Hey any speedcubers left from Newton?


----------



## Scooter Mcgavin (Aug 22, 2017)

Im no speedcuber, but I am an enthusiast for Rubik's types twisty puzzles, I'm in Revere, its hard to find people that share my interests in puzzles like these. I am in my 30's though so i wouldn't be up for meeting teenagers or younger people except if i happen to run into people at competitions. I am planning on going to a competition at some point so that maybe i can end up meeting some people who are into puzzling like I am


----------



## WillyTheWizard (Oct 21, 2017)

Any cubers in Shirley/Ayer/Groton?


----------



## Galcor117 (Feb 22, 2018)

Any in Wellesley?


----------



## Supercat67 (Jul 11, 2018)

Galcor117 said:


> Any in Wellesley?


Yeah. I'm in Wellesley.


----------



## Rubiksdude4144 (Jul 12, 2018)

My friend Kelly is in Boston, or near Boston


----------



## WillyTheWizard (Oct 17, 2018)

Fitchburg?


----------

